# One month of peptides for heightmaxxing: Report



## cosmicrainbow (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm coming up on the one month mark of injecting GHRP-2 and CJC-1295 no DAC, with the goal of gaining some height. A lot of people seem to be unaware of the benefits of injecting these peptides, and way more people seem to lean towards injecting HGH. Imo, stay away from injecting straight HGH. Not only is it way more expensive than peptides, but it comes with a variety of side effects (swollen jaw/hands, higher chance of cancer). I've also noticed that ever since I began injecting, I've almost developed an affinity for needles. I like it. I've grown to enjoy the pain, in a way. Don't really get how some people are so deathly terrified of needles anymore. Anyways, here's the gist of what I've experienced.
- Better sleep quality, wake up feeling more refreshed and less lethargic.
- WAY more lean muscle, along with a loss in fat
- About 2cm in height (measured multiple days in a row to account for any error)
- Overall more energy and motivation
Remember that these won't do shit for your height if your plates are closed, but the other effects are definitely a ton of fun. Gonna add hexarelin to my stack for the next two months and see how it goes.


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 4, 2020)

Age bro? And bone age?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 4, 2020)

@Extra Chromosome shedding tears of joy in heaven


----------



## Steph4gr (Jan 4, 2020)

2cm in 1 month? COPE


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jan 4, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> Age bro? And bone age?


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 4, 2020)

Steph4gr said:


> 2cm in 1 month? COPE


Shut the fuck up greycel.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jan 4, 2020)

AGE


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Jan 4, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> AGE





maxmendietta said:


> Age bro? And bone age?


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Jan 4, 2020)

How much did it cost?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 4, 2020)

Are you measuring at morning or at night+how old are you


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jan 4, 2020)

What are your sources for the peptides?


----------



## SteveRogers (Jan 4, 2020)

Surely you're on an AI too, right?


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 4, 2020)

cosmicrainbow said:


> I'm coming up on the one month mark of injecting GHRP-2 and CJC-1295 no DAC, with the goal of gaining some height. A lot of people seem to be unaware of the benefits of injecting these peptides, and way more people seem to lean towards injecting HGH. Imo, stay away from injecting straight HGH. Not only is it way more expensive than peptides, but it comes with a variety of side effects (swollen jaw/hands, higher chance of cancer). I've also noticed that ever since I began injecting, I've almost developed an affinity for needles. I like it. I've grown to enjoy the pain, in a way. Don't really get how some people are so deathly terrified of needles anymore. Anyways, here's the gist of what I've experienced.
> - Better sleep quality, wake up feeling more refreshed and less lethargic.
> - WAY more lean muscle, along with a loss in fat
> - About 2cm in height (measured multiple days in a row to account for any error)
> ...


How much was it and how old are you?


----------



## Nrrr15 (Jan 4, 2020)

I can't read


----------



## Cope (Jan 4, 2020)

*DO YOU SUBQ INJECT?*


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 4, 2020)

Cope said:


> *DO YOU SUBQ INJECT?*


No he uses CJC topically


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Jan 4, 2020)

AGE
AGE
AGE
AGE
AGE
TELL
YOUR
FUCKING
AGEAGEAGE​


----------



## cosmicrainbow (Jan 4, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> Age bro? And bone age?


Can't remember what my bone age is. 19. May think that's way too old to be injecting, but as far as I know, my plates are still open (went for an exam), and I'd already grown almost an inch in 6 months before I started injecting. Keep in mind that the overwhelming majority of dudes my age are likely done growing. I got a little lucky.


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> What are your sources for the peptides?


I buy from BPC157Canada.


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Jan 4, 2020)

cosmicrainbow said:


> Can't remember what my bone age is. 19. May think that's way too old to be injecting, but as far as I know, my plates are still open (went for an exam), and I'd already grown almost an inch in 6 months before I started injecting.
> 
> I buy from BPC157Canada.




Where do you stack your peptides ?
Can you describe the full inhecting procedure bro.? I will inject too.


----------



## cosmicrainbow (Jan 4, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> Surely you're on an AI too, right?


Nah. Gave Aromasin a try, and it FUCKED my brain up. I'm already on meds so it just didn't react well. I lost nearly all will to live, my hair began falling out, and I figured it just wasn't worth staying on it for months on end. Thankfully my hair came back, and I'm not sub 5ft 8 or a height where I'd need the height gains by any means necessary.


Cope said:


> *DO YOU SUBQ INJECT?*


Yep. Occasionally the needle goes in without feeling a thing. Other times, it's excruciating. It's fun.


Yummyinmytummy said:


> How much did it cost?


For everything, including BAC water, the peptides, insulin syringes, and alcoholic pads (all 100% necessary for injection)? A month's supply ran me about $250 or so.


GoMadAndSTFU said:


> Where do you stack your peptides ?
> Can you describe the full inhecting procedure bro.? I will inject too.


It's a really long explanation. Just google how to safely inject peptides and you should find some detailed guides on how to prepare the peptides, how to measure your desired dosage, and how to inject.


Fuk said:


> Are you measuring at morning or at night+how old are you


At night.


Alarico8 said:


> No he uses CJC topically


Nah man, I snort the peptides. obvi


----------



## Cope (Jan 4, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> No he uses CJC topically


Don't patronize me, I ask cause no one here specifies whether or not to IM or subQ.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jan 4, 2020)

Cope said:


> Don't patronize me, I ask cause no one here specifies whether or not to IM or subQ.


subq


----------



## cosmicrainbow (Jan 4, 2020)

Cope said:


> Don't patronize me, I ask cause no one here specifies whether or not to IM or subQ.


Subq the way to go. It's easy.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 4, 2020)

I wanna reach 6’2 gonna try


----------



## Mesopotanian (Jan 4, 2020)

May i know if you also changing your diet while doung heightmaxx? I have been using mk677.,huperzyne and aromasin for 3 weeks. I'm also concerned about how hgh vs insulin work. sugar are inhibiting hgh in your blood. So do you changing the way you eat like keto diet or something?


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 4, 2020)

The doses used?


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 4, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> I wanna reach 6’2 gonna try


Did he ever type his age? We’re the same height but if I add a full inch I’d be taller than 95% of men


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 4, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> Did he ever type his age? We’re the same height but if I add a full inch I’d be taller than 95% of men


Yeah, he said he's 19. I'm 18 and a late grower so I should have the potential


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 4, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Yeah, he said he's 19. I'm 18 and a late grower so I should have the potential


If youre feet are still growing then that means you’re still growing. I went from size shoe 11.5 US to 12 and I’m 19. So maybe this is life fuel. @cosmicrainbow where do you go to show that your growth plates haven’t been sealed yet


----------



## cosmicrainbow (Jan 5, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> If youre feet are still growing then that means you’re still growing. I went from size shoe 11.5 US to 12 and I’m 19. So maybe this is life fuel. @cosmicrainbow where do you go to show that your growth plates haven’t been sealed yet


It can be done with an xray. Just google the question and you should be able to find all the specifics. Remember, though, that I'm an exception to the norm. I'd imagine the overwhelming majority of 19 year old men are not going to grow anymore. No harm in checking, though.


6ft1 said:


> The doses used?


100mcg each, 3x a day each. No real need to go any higher. The peptides themselves don't actually produce growth hormone; they send a signal to your BRAIN to produce its own additional growth hormone.


Mesopotanian said:


> May i know if you also changing your diet while doung heightmaxx? I have been using mk677.,huperzyne and aromasin for 3 weeks. I'm also concerned about how hgh vs insulin work. sugar are inhibiting hgh in your blood. So do you changing the way you eat like keto diet or something?


I don't consume any sugar or carbs 2.5 hours prior, and 30 minutes after injection. Other than that, I eat whatever. I don't pay much attention to what I eat, other than ensuring I get a high amount of calories, protein, and fats. It's important to eat a lot while on peptides; not only is nobody gonna grow while being malnourished, but being on a peptide cycle is a good opportunity to take advantage of. I've been eating probably 500 additional calories a day since I started, and I've lost fat while putting on lean muscle mass.


----------



## SteveRogers (Jan 5, 2020)

cosmicrainbow said:


> Nah. Gave Aromasin a try, and it FUCKED my brain up. I'm already on meds so it just didn't react well. I lost nearly all will to live, my hair began falling out, and I figured it just wasn't worth staying on it for months on end. Thankfully my hair came back, and I'm not sub 5ft 8 or a height where I'd need the height gains by any means necessary.


All you're doing is just getting to your genetic height faster, for this to actually work (bypass genetic potential), you have to inhibit the ossification of the epiphyseal plates.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Jan 5, 2020)

Steph4gr said:


> 2cm in 1 month? COPE


calm down faggot, 2cm is like a whole inch


----------



## cosmicrainbow (Jan 5, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> All you're doing is just getting to your genetic height faster, for this to actually work (bypass genetic potential), you have to inhibit the ossification of the epiphyseal plates.


I actually asked my doc about this. He told me that while I could delay the closing of growth plates through an AI, it would just give me a bigger window for the growth hormone to take effect. I still got about half a year or so before my plates fuse, so I'm just gonna keep on my current trajectory if I'm happy with the results. I'm already about an inch taller than my dad anyways. Like I said, there's NO way I could do an AI for months on end along with my meds. I'd end up dead.


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm gonna do this I'm 6ft 3 bone age is probs 16

To get to 6ft 6


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 5, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> If youre feet are still growing then that means you’re still growing. I went from size shoe 11.5 US to 12 and I’m 19. So maybe this is life fuel. @cosmicrainbow where do you go to show that your growth plates haven’t been sealed yet


Fuck I've been size 11 for a year now


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Jan 5, 2020)

Op can you just answer where do you store them ?bc im young and i live with both parents i cant put them in the fridge


----------



## Mateusz74 (Jan 5, 2020)

How far are u in puberty? Were u a late bloomer?


----------



## SteveRogers (Jan 5, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Fuck I've been size 11 for a year now


Dw bro I've been US size 13 feet since I was 12 (4'10" - 6')


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 5, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> Dw bro I've been US size 13 feet since I was 12 (4'10" - 6')








6'4 has an average shoe size 11
I think I'm fine at size 11 at 6'1


----------



## SteveRogers (Jan 5, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> View attachment 216555
> 
> 6'4 has an average shoe size 11
> I think I'm fine at size 11 at 6'1


Yeah I know I meant like it doesn't mean that you've stopped growing height-wise, just cause your foot size hasn't increased in a year.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 5, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> Yeah I know I meant like it doesn't mean that you've stopped growing height-wise, just cause your foot size hasn't increased in a year.


yeah


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 5, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Fuck I've been size 11 for a year now


Over


----------



## DianabolDownie (Jan 5, 2020)

im still 16 so maybe my growth plates are open

But I have not grown a cm in 2 years so idk if this will work for me
Gonna buy peptides when I can afford


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 5, 2020)

DianabolDownie said:


> im still 16 so maybe my growth plates are open
> 
> But I have not grown a cm in 2 years so idk if this will work for me
> Gonna buy peptides when I can afford


money is what is holding me back


GoMadAndSTFU said:


> Op can you just answer where do you store them ?bc im young and i live with both parents i cant put them in the fridge


if you can afford this

which is like $300 a month at least

you can buy a mini fridge for yourself

which is like $50


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Jan 5, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> money is what is holding me back
> 
> if you can afford this
> 
> ...



What ? Peptides are definitely not 300$ per month.

10mg oforange ghrp 2 worth like 30€ (27$)


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 5, 2020)

GoMadAndSTFU said:


> What ? Peptides are definitely not 300$ per month.
> 
> 10mg oforange ghrp 2 worth like 30€ (27$)


the full stack from extra chromosome is like $550 a month

but im talking about cjc 1295 which costs a lot


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Jan 5, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> the full stack from extra chromosome is like $550 a month
> 
> but im talking about cjc 1295 which costs a lot



Ah ok i am talking only about hexarelin + grhrp 2 + cjc no dac 
That cost like 100€ per month .


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 5, 2020)

GoMadAndSTFU said:


> Ah ok i am talking only about hexarelin + grhrp 2 + cjc no dac
> That cost like 100€ per month .


how tall are you?

i wanna be 6ft 9

im sure i can get that

since my body is like 16 years old


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Jan 5, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> how tall are you?
> 
> i wanna be 6ft 9
> 
> ...



Dafuq bro ? Im 16 yo 180cm. How do you know your body is 16 yo ? Caged tbh dont get too.big dream broyo


----------



## Patient A (Jan 5, 2020)

GoMadAndSTFU said:


> Op can you just answer where do you store them ?bc im young and i live with both parents i cant put them in the fridge


ASS


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Jan 6, 2020)

cosmicrainbow said:


> Can't remember what my bone age is. 19. May think that's way too old to be injecting, but as far as I know, my plates are still open (went for an exam), and I'd already grown almost an inch in 6 months before I started injecting. Keep in mind that the overwhelming majority of dudes my age are likely done growing. I got a little lucky.
> 
> I buy from BPC157Canada.


You are in canada too ? I am going there soon I really hope I'll make it in time


SteveRogers said:


> All you're doing is just getting to your genetic height faster, for this to actually work (bypass genetic potential), you have to inhibit the ossification of the epiphyseal plates.


Yes but how


----------



## livelaughlooksmax (Jan 6, 2020)

current height?


----------



## Fosty (Jan 6, 2020)

BackFromTheMogging said:


> Yes but how


Aromatase inhibitors, best would be aromasin, letrozole is less desirable.


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Jan 6, 2020)

Fosty said:


> Aromatase inhibitors, best would be aromasin, letrozole is less desirable.


Would you have any idea of where to buy them in canada ?


----------



## Fosty (Jan 6, 2020)

BackFromTheMogging said:


> Would you have any idea of where to buy them in canada ?


If you got any gymgoers roided friends then hit them up. But I guess you don't, so you would have to try your luck on craigslists or something similar


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Jan 7, 2020)

Fosty said:


> If you got any gymgoers roided friends then hit them up. But I guess you don't, so you would have to try your luck on craigslists or something similar


Oh shit they dont sell it on websites ?


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jan 7, 2020)

Image getting 2cm taller every month for 8 months and so getting 16cm taller in total, but I will not cope, it will not happens to me.


----------



## Soalian (Jan 8, 2020)

Does anyone knows the shelf-life of reconstituted GHRP-2 in the fridge? I can't find reliable info on this?


----------



## Shottrue (Jan 8, 2020)

cosmicrainbow said:


> I'm coming up on the one month mark of injecting GHRP-2 and CJC-1295 no DAC, with the goal of gaining some height. A lot of people seem to be unaware of the benefits of injecting these peptides, and way more people seem to lean towards injecting HGH. Imo, stay away from injecting straight HGH. Not only is it way more expensive than peptides, but it comes with a variety of side effects (swollen jaw/hands, higher chance of cancer). I've also noticed that ever since I began injecting, I've almost developed an affinity for needles. I like it. I've grown to enjoy the pain, in a way. Don't really get how some people are so deathly terrified of needles anymore. Anyways, here's the gist of what I've experienced.
> - Better sleep quality, wake up feeling more refreshed and less lethargic.
> - WAY more lean muscle, along with a loss in fat
> - About 2cm in height (measured multiple days in a row to account for any error)
> ...


What’s your injection schedule?
I’ve never seen someone use ghrp2 and cjc no dac. I think people use ghrp2 for all day hgh release and cjc no dac for pulses


----------



## Mesopotanian (Jan 9, 2020)

Did you do 1 injection for ghrp + cjc in one syringe? I'am confuse.. Can i mix these two things into one syringe an inject? Or i have to do each with different syringe and needle?


----------



## Justttt (Feb 8, 2020)

update on hex stack?


----------



## Currycellmate (Feb 19, 2020)

Update?


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 19, 2020)

cosmicrainbow said:


> I'm coming up on the one month mark of injecting GHRP-2 and CJC-1295 no DAC, with the goal of gaining some height. A lot of people seem to be unaware of the benefits of injecting these peptides, and way more people seem to lean towards injecting HGH. Imo, stay away from injecting straight HGH. Not only is it way more expensive than peptides, but it comes with a variety of side effects (swollen jaw/hands, higher chance of cancer). I've also noticed that ever since I began injecting, I've almost developed an affinity for needles. I like it. I've grown to enjoy the pain, in a way. Don't really get how some people are so deathly terrified of needles anymore. Anyways, here's the gist of what I've experienced.
> - Better sleep quality, wake up feeling more refreshed and less lethargic.
> - WAY more lean muscle, along with a loss in fat
> - About 2cm in height (measured multiple days in a row to account for any error)
> ...


What is your age?


----------



## dingodongo (Feb 19, 2020)

.


----------



## beyourself (May 5, 2020)

cosmicrainbow said:


> About 2cm in height


*Definitely happened, my man.




*​


----------



## Nosecel (May 5, 2020)

Aaaaaaaand op is dead I guess


----------



## Joey1 (May 6, 2020)

what website to buy from ? smh


----------



## Chad1212 (May 22, 2020)

Bump
Such lifefuel
Also I would use SAM-e and other stuff


----------

